# Check Out This Album



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Cage- Hell's Winter

heres the tracklist

1. Good Morning 
2. Too Heavy For Cherubs 
3. Grand Ol Party Crash feat. Jello Biafra 
4. The Death Of Chris Palko (With Camu Tao) 
5. Stripes 
6. Shoot Frank (With Daryl Palumbo) 
7. Scenester 
8. Perfect World 
9. Subtle Art Of The Breakup Song 
10. Peeranoia 
11. Left It To Us (With EL-P,Aesop Rock,Tame 1and Yak Ballz of the Weathermen) 
12. Public Property 
13. Lord Have Mercy 
14. Hell's Winter

its a great album and people with fucked up minds and issues like ourselves can enjoy it, even if you don't like rap. Its not your typical rap album.

http://s45.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3AAS ... WXEVK5NY2U

just click on the link and download it, its a ZIP file so you need WINRAR or WINZIP to unzip the file, but its worth it.

heres a quick BIO on Cage, hes had a very fucked up life 
http://www.definitivejux.net/jukies/cage/





































again, I know most of you don't like rap here, but I am emphasizing the fact its not typical rap music & Definitive Jux isn't your typical rap label.

Its not the shit you see on MTV & hear on the radio


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

lol @ the website editing F U C K E D UP to FLOWER *


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

well i guess if you are ok with it SB ill stop bitching about it already.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Even though it 's 7:30 am, I did download and listen to the first song. For me, the words are clearer...which is a help...and I like the chicks singing in the background.

I'm trying.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I just have one question: Who is the sexy minx licking the record edge?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I was going to ask that too, but I knew Sebastian would beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> well i guess if you are ok with it SB ill stop bitching about it already.


? what do you mean SB?

and I have no idea who that girl is licking the vinyl


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

sb, i was refering to the new policy of turning the swear words into something more... pleasant. :roll: at first i took it personally lol, but now i guess i can live with all the flowers and silly billys and gee wizzys. :roll:

anyway about that chick, she is a suicide girl. http://suicidegirls.com/ a suicide girl is basically your average internet porn chick with more tats and peircings than your average internet porn chick. basically they are pretty much the same. the sad thing is many of the girls tats and peircings arent real at all. ive even seen a pic of a girl with obviously photoshopped tats, and thats bad.

heres a pretty accurate review of the site http://www.citypages.com/databank/26/1298/article13786.asp and there are many out there like that. suicide girls is like the hot topic of the internet but with boobies. :lol:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

You know, I'm not into porn for most of the reasons they talk about in that CityPages article, but its a pity that what started out as fairly innocent has become another mysoginist racket with a pimp and his women. Beauty, how did it get in the hands of this guy if it started as a feminist experiment run by women? Anyways, that girl is pretty hot, in a chic _Matrix_ kind of way....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

like all things do eventually i guess...

it gets popular, someone gets greedy, it gets manufactured in china, wrapped in plastic and shipped off to the masses. which is all fine and dandy but the loss of the plot in this case is what sucks.

annnnyway dont listen to me. im the resident thread killer around here.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry, you can't have resident thread killer, that's my job.


----------

